# Low temp pork shoulder



## Fromthenorthwest (Aug 23, 2020)

Wondering if any of the gurus can help me out...So i set smoker up to 210 with a pork shoulder, get back 7 hours later and the smoker temp had dropped to 180 degrees. I hadn't probed the shoulder until then, and the IT read 162. Does 7 hrs to get to 162 seem safe for an intact pork shoulder? Would appreciate any opinions!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 23, 2020)

Yep, your good to go, just crank the temp up & finish it off.
Al


----------



## Chasdev (Aug 23, 2020)

OR leave it at that temp for another 36 hours...air souvie!


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Aug 23, 2020)

My old MES did this to me. Well it read 225 but was only around 190. Took forever before I just ramped you the temp. I use to smoke them at 225 overnight but now with my Traeger I just wake up around 4:30 start shoulders at 225 for a couple hours then near stall I’ll wrap it.  And bring it up to 275*. I’ve noticed for me atleast, I’d rather do that and let them rest for 2+ hours in foil rather than sit on the smoker longer


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 23, 2020)

Out of curiosity why do you try to cook at 210?  Most folks set at a minimum 225 and honestly anywhere from 250 to 275 is ok for pork shoulder too imo. I will say i did shoulders yesterday I’ll be posting later. I’ve been turboing them at 275 -300 for the last year or so. Did these at 250 and the results were A+. Likely to return to that lower temp.


----------



## Fromthenorthwest (Aug 23, 2020)

Thanks for all replies already. What a great forum!


----------



## Fromthenorthwest (Aug 23, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Out of curiosity why do you try to cook at 210?  Most folks set at a minimum 225 and honestly anywhere from 250 to 275 is ok for pork shoulder too imo. I will say i did shoulders yesterday I’ll be posting later. I’ve been turboing them at 275 -300 for the last year or so. Did these at 250 and the results were A+. Likely to return to that lower temp.



Jcam the reason i left it at 210 in the past I've left it around this setting (med on my smoke hollow electric) and after a few hrs temp has climbed up to the 250 neighborhood. Since i was going to be gone i didnt want to risk it getting much higher. Of course this time it did the opposite of what i expected and dropped. Maybe this was because the sun had been set for 2 or so hrs when i got home. Usually i stick around home when I've got something in the smoker but had some already made plans and decided to do the shoulder on a?whim yesterday afternoon. Just when i think i have my smoker somewhat figured out i realize i don't!


----------

